# Vostok Amphibia On Leather



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

No reason for this thread. I just wanted to show you my Vostok. Lets see yours.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I have way too much of this tat


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

DavidH said:


> I have way too much of this tat


I was after the one on the left before I got my one. Nice collection. Tat indeed, tut tut  Classics.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

DavidH said:


> I have way too much of this tat


I like the 2nd in from the left, is it for sale?


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

davidwood said:


> Love those, does it have a plated case?


The cases are made of only the purest stainless steel. Yum.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

swubb said:


> davidwood said:
> 
> 
> > Love those, does it have a plated case?
> ...


Not them all laddie! There was a limited run of these resin/plastic cased - didn't last as a production item and not many about now :grin:


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

On the "Luftwaffe" NATO


----------



## Bionic Man (Jun 21, 2009)

Loddonite said:


> On the "Luftwaffe" NATO


That combination could start world war 3 !!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mel said:


> swubb said:
> 
> 
> > davidwood said:
> ...


My understanding is the ordinary Amphibias and similar as below are chrome plate on brass










This however IS st steel:-

Vostok Radio room


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

The 'classic' Amphibias are all stainless - the Komandirskies (as in Griff's first pic) were chrome on brass


----------

